# Dendrobium Stardust "Chiomi"



## Berrak (Jan 29, 2008)

A sun in my winter garden.

After moving from S/H - Leca to S/H Greenmix its formally exploded.
Growing enourmusly and fowering 2 times per year:rollhappy:


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jan 29, 2008)

S/H Greenmix - Whats this???

Very nice plant by the way...you should take it to be judged!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, I was wondering the same thing. Can you post a photo of the mix the plant is obviously happy in!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 29, 2008)

AWESOME Berrak! Well done!:clap:


----------



## Berrak (Jan 29, 2008)

Greenmix is a mixture stone woll of two types. One is water absorbing and one is water reppeling. It also conantains also perlite. Greemmix may not dry completely. If dry it will suck water from the plants and dehydrate them.

It is formulated by Christansen in Denmark who has won many prices for his orchids. I bought 100 litre from him this spring.

I use it mainly for Phrags, some dendrobiums and some others.

Stockholm the capital of Sweden is a desert when it comes to judgments and exebithions. Its much better in south/southwest of Sweden.

I can post a photo of greenmix during the weekend if I remember.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2008)

Interesting. Thanx.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 29, 2008)

Extraordinary--thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful plant!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice display, interesting dendrob. flowers! Jean


----------



## swamprad (Jan 30, 2008)

Absolutely breathtaking flowers!!


----------



## Berrak (Jan 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Yeah, I was wondering the same thing. Can you post a photo of the mix the plant is obviously happy in!



Here is greenmix when dry- I add som extra perlite

It looks a bit:sob:


----------



## Barbara (Feb 1, 2008)

:clap: What an outstanding display, and nice pictures too. :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice plant!!!! Good Show!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2008)

Hm, I've never seen anything like it here. And you say it's some mix of rock-wool?


----------



## Berrak (Feb 4, 2008)

Eric - I wrote wrong before and changed my post last week.

I should be Stone wool


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah I saw that but I am totally unfamiliar w/ the material.


----------



## Elena (Mar 15, 2008)

Just found this thread and wow, that looks fantastic. I just bought one ( a differen't clone though, 'Firebird') and I'd love for it to look like that one day. Any culture/growing tips?


----------



## Berrak (Mar 29, 2008)

I belive its is easy in culture. Mine blooms twice per year.
I keep it outside in the summer. Otherwice east or west direction.
Only one problem - after blooming mine is most often infected with mites.
I have no clue why.


----------



## toddybear (Mar 29, 2008)

Incredible display!


----------



## Candace (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow!

Should you wear a mask while handling that medium?


----------



## Elena (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Berrak!


----------



## Berrak (Mar 30, 2008)

Candace said:


> Wow!
> 
> Should you wear a mask while handling that medium?



I only handle it outside. It is dusty when dry.


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 30, 2008)

wonderful!


----------



## nenella (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Elena,
I too have a stardust but mine is the orange 'firebird' which I am 'struggling ' with....I too live in Europe & would love to know where I can buy your 'greenmix' from as I have tried searching & have not found it on the web, can you help please?
Also, can you please explain to me how you do S/H greenmix? same principal as with leca? ie:- bottom of container filled with water and holes a couple of centimeters from bottom? and filled with this 'mixture'?
thanks in advance for any help you can give me.
I adore these flowers but have not seen in 'bloom' since summer 2007!


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi

When you write "S/H Greenmix", what exactly do you mean by that ?
I grow my Phrag´s in greenmix in flat pots or bonsai trays. 

Greetings from Denmark 
Lars


----------

